# Will these new wheels fit on my road bike?



## Chooch_XNY (May 9, 2014)

I want to upgrade my road bike wheels to these guys: Amazon.com: LVWA full 3K carbon fiber bike wheelset clincher Road bicycle 700C WHR50C2L: Sports & Outdoors

But it says they only fit on hubs that are 9/10/11 speeds. My bike is a 21 speed, so the wheels won't obviously fit. Will I need to just replace the hub to a 9/10/11 speed and they will fit or do I need to change the cassette in addition to the hub? Help please!

P.S. Here is the link to my bike just in case: Amazon.com: Vilano Aluminum Road Bike 21 Speed Shimano, White, 50cm Small: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

You'll just need a 7 speed cassette and a spacer (likely 4.5mm, a shop can help you get the exact size) to make it all work. No new hub or freehub should be needed at all. Some derailleur adjusting will probably also be needed to make sure that the limits are correct. 

But I must ask why you're trying to upgrade your wheels to something that costs nearly twice as much as the bike itself?


----------



## Chooch_XNY (May 9, 2014)

Well, I am trying to make the bike lighter anyway that I can. Unless you can suggest otherwise.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

Replacing just about any part on that bike would make it lighter. If chasing a light bike is your goal then you're best off just saving up and buying a new bike with much more modern components. 

If lighter wheels is all that you're looking for, you can do much better with $500 by going with aluminum than off-brand carbon. Those wheels are 1,600g. I know Amazon says that its a crazy deal and they're worth 2 grand, but they are definitely not actually worth that much. You can get a set of sub 1,500g wheels from Bicycle Wheel Warehouse for $450. PURE Super Light 700c Wheel Set Plus Again, these would just require a 7 speed cassette and a spacer. Wheels aren't a terrible investment since you can move them to a newer bike if you decide to upgrade later.


----------



## Chooch_XNY (May 9, 2014)

Thanks for that suggestion. I'm trying to get wheels with that thick boarder around the wheel like the one I posted. Is there a wheel similar to that that you could suggest in white?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Well, you trust your life to that bike, why not throw some nifty chinese wheels on it.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

The only thing that makes sense to me would be a set of light, low cost aluminum wheels. As said above, save up for a better bike, it will cost you a lot less then upgrading all the parts on the one you have. Just ride it the way it is. 

What type of riding do you do? What things is the bike coming up short in?


----------



## Chooch_XNY (May 9, 2014)

I understand, I just thought to replace my wheels to make the bike a bit lighter and perform better. I ride long distance and preparing for a bike tour in the fall for a charity event. So, you think it doesn't make sense for me to upgrade the wheels? If so, is there anything I could do to it to make it better?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

RaptorTC said:


> Replacing just about any part on that bike would make it lighter. If chasing a light bike is your goal then you're best off just saving up and buying a new bike with much more modern components.
> 
> If lighter wheels is all that you're looking for, you can do much better with $500 by going with aluminum than off-brand carbon. Those wheels are 1,600g. I know Amazon says that its a crazy deal and they're worth 2 grand, but they are definitely not actually worth that much. You can get a set of sub 1,500g wheels from Bicycle Wheel Warehouse for $450. PURE Super Light 700c Wheel Set Plus Again, these would just require a 7 speed cassette and a spacer. Wheels aren't a terrible investment since you can move them to a newer bike if you decide to upgrade later.


Raptor's got it all summed up. IMO, don't put too much money into the bike. You'll just be throwing good money at bad.

I agree, wheels are a good investment. You can take them with you to a new bike down the road. Do NOT buy those LVWA wheels. If weight is your goal, they're not that light. And I'd be willing to bet they'll be heavier than the claimed 1600g weight.

The Bicycle Wheel Warehouse wheels are a great recommendation. I've got a couple BWW wheelsets. You can't go wrong. Their wheels are hand built by experienced builders.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

For long distance rides, I would look at upgrading the seat, spend money on a professional fitment and find ways to carry extra tubes, drinks and any other supplies you may need. If your climbing then a light weight set of wheels should help, but aero wheels typically help at higher speeds, 18+ and really a lot at 23+ mph. I am just guessing that you are not avg over 20 mph on typical rides.


----------



## Chooch_XNY (May 9, 2014)

Understandable. I don't mean to be picky ahaha, but is there a good brand of wheels like the BWW wheels that have the same style as the LVWA wheels? preferably in white?


----------



## Chooch_XNY (May 9, 2014)

I don't avg 20 mph, no, but I would like to be up there one day. Which seat would you recommend I look into?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Chooch_XNY said:


> Understandable. I don't mean to be picky ahaha, but is there a good brand of wheels like the BWW wheels that have the same style as the LVWA wheels? preferably in white?
> 
> I'm trying to get wheels with that thick boarder around the wheel like the one I posted


Sure sounds like you're more worried about fashion over function. 



Chooch_XNY said:


> I just thought to replace my wheels to make the bike a bit lighter and perform better.


The color nor "that thick boarder" is going to help with weight or performance. 

If fashion/looks are really your concern, deep rim wheels on that bike will be ANYTHING but fashionable.


----------



## Chooch_XNY (May 9, 2014)

Well, I wanted both if I were going to spend that kind of money on wheels ahaha.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Chooch_XNY said:


> I don't avg 20 mph, no, but I would like to be up there one day. Which seat would you recommend I look into?


There is NO way anyone on the internet can recommend a set for you. It has to fit your butt (skeleton, muscles) and the way your sit on your bike. At a shop a knowledgable bike fitter can make recommendations but you still have to try them out.

Which is why a lot of long time cyclists will have a bunch of nearly new saddles laying around the garage.


----------



## Chooch_XNY (May 9, 2014)

Alright, makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

cxwrench said:


> Which is why a lot of long time cyclists will have a bunch of nearly new saddles laying around the garage.


I have a box of cast-offs too. I went back to my ol' Concor. Ahhhh.


----------

